# how to test gold plated porcelain?....PICS!!! PICS!!!



## daiene1979 (May 9, 2011)

hello boys!!!
i bought a tea set yesterday @ a flea market and the whole thing is golden...it looks a lot like gold, but it does not say anithing about it, but it does not say made in china @ least!
it has a design on the bottom...the lady said it is 24k gold plated from 70's...she is portuguese-american, so it could be from portugal???...anybody could give me a hand?
thank you all!... :lol:


----------



## Claudie (May 9, 2011)

I have processed a few batches of this type of material, it most likely is gold plated. It is good stock to process because you don't have all the base metals to work with. There isn't nearly as much gold there as there appears to be, although some pieces are thicker than others. I used HCL & Clorox to strip the gold, then SMB. On some pieces with thinner plating, the gold stripped almost immediately after being exposed to the solution. Make sure you are outside if you do this as the fumes are pretty bad. Search the forum for "Gold Plated Glassware" to find more information on this.

Claude


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 9, 2011)

The set looks nice and appears to be in good shape. The gold is quite thin and you might be money ahead to sell it as is on eBay. With good photos, all that gold surface area could be impressive to a potential buyer. If you do consider this, don't ruin it by testing the gold.


----------



## daiene1979 (May 9, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I have processed a few batches of this type of material, it most likely is gold plated. It is good stock to process because you don't have all the base metals to work with. There isn't nearly as much gold there as there appears to be, although some pieces are thicker than others. I used HCL & Clorox to strip the gold, then SMB. On some pieces with thinner plating, the gold stripped almost immediately after being exposed to the solution. Make sure you are outside if you do this as the fumes are pretty bad. Search the forum for "Gold Plated Glassware" to find more information on this.
> 
> Claude



Cant wait to strip it...i will post pictures of it...thank you!!!!


----------



## daiene1979 (May 9, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> The set looks nice and appears to be in good shape. The gold is quite thin and you might be money ahead to sell it as is on eBay. With good photos, all that gold surface area could be impressive to a potential buyer. If you do consider this, don't ruin it by testing the gold.



how much gold you think it has?...the small ones are about 1 inch height...they are 6little cups+6 little plates+3 bigger ones two of them with cover...i have no idea how much i should ask on ebay!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (May 9, 2011)

daiene1979 said:


> how much gold you think it has?...


I assure you it is miniscule....a few dollars at most.Take GSP's advice and put them on Ebay.


----------



## Claudie (May 9, 2011)

mic said:


> daiene1979 said:
> 
> 
> > how much gold you think it has?...
> ...



I have to agree with mic & GSP. Unless you just want the experience and some learning sell them on e-bay. I'm guessing with processing only what is in the picture, you will have less than .10 grams of gold when you finish. That is 1/10th of a gram, not 10 grams!


----------



## shyknee (May 9, 2011)

the bee hive maybe Royal Vienna pottery ?/??

edit
sorry it is Arnart Imports, New York, made in Japan, 1957 to 2001 :|


----------

